# Storing knives at work?



## toufas (Sep 18, 2016)

So the EHO wants us to store knives properly at work. I have my bag in my office, but the guys don't have access there. They want a solution that wouldn't cause accidents etc. 
What would be the best way?


----------



## ThEoRy (Sep 18, 2016)

How about magnetic bars? I had them everywhere at my last club.


----------



## jmgray (Sep 18, 2016)

Magenetic block on wall.


----------



## toufas (Sep 19, 2016)

Any suggestions from where? The local catering ones look like they won't hold some nice knives safely


----------



## ThEoRy (Sep 19, 2016)

What's the budget?


----------



## toufas (Sep 20, 2016)

I would prefer to keep it down so I can get more stones from jns [emoji16]


----------



## toufas (Sep 20, 2016)

I was going for this http://thechoppingblockco.co.uk/collections/knife-storage but I would like to see other options


----------

